# Her insecurity and jealousy is unbearable



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am 36 she is 35, we met at work 6 years ago, she was married at the time. I had no interest in her, she pursued me for about 12 months, trying to get my number etc, I always made some excuse for not giving it to her. She would always get on to the topic of how horrible her husband treated her, and how controlling he was, I.e checking her mileage, questioning her why she put the washing machine on having to take pictures to prove where she was when she wasn't with him etc....I felt very sorry for her and thought he was a complete jerk

Anyway she is extremely attractive, and we started a very brief affair and I'm ashamed to say I knew what I was doing was wrong and what a weak man I am for not resisting her advances, anyway about a month later she kicked her husband out, I felt so guilty that she had done it for me that we started dating. What I didn't know was that she was sleeping with my assistant at the same time and they both hid this from me.

She told me that she didnt like to use condoms and that not to worry about getting her pregnant as she had been trying with her ex for 7 years with no joy, they both had tests he was fine but she had problems yet she couldn't elaborate so like a moron I thought I was safe, then wham! within 3 months she's pregnant, my world came crashing down, I discussed that it was too soon to have a child as we barely knew one another, she wasn't having any of it, she said that she had wanted another child for so long and her body clock was ticking away and getting rid was not an option. So I was screwed!

12 weeks into her pregnancy I get a text message from an anonymous number telling me that she is sleeping with my assistant behind my back, I went nuts, but essentially rug swept the whole thing, she promised not to have any contact with him blah blah.

So through our relationship she had shown extreme jealousy, not allowed to have contact with any other women, not able to watch TV if the show has attractive women in it, even commercials she would get upset, almost anything.

I put up with this crap for so long, so after she has the baby she comes back to work after having 9 months maternity leave, while she's been away a new temporary member of staff had started and he was a good looking guy and an outrageous flirt with all the women. Within a couple if weeks I noticed that the 2 of them where always chatting and laughing together, I was a little jealous but didn't say anything as I didn't want to be a hypocrite after calling her out on her jealousy and insecurity issues. 

After about 2 months of her being back at work she escalated her jealousy at home, arguing with me about almost anything that came on TV, she threw my laptop at the wall because I was watching a James's bond movie and she couldn't handle me seeing a bond girl in a bikini, I couldn't take much more, I seriously was on the verge of having a nervous breakdown, and I walked out telling her I was going to my mothers and I'd had enough of her, she screamed the place down and smashed all the plates and glasses in the house, anyway i left.

She asked me to give her back some money that she had loaned me because she needed a car as I used to drive her to work, so I gave her the money, she bought a car the next day and the first place she drove to was this guys house who she's been over friendly with at work and had sex with him, now i didn't find this out until about 3 months later, my gut was screaming at me that something wasn't right so I got it out of her.

I left again and she promised me that she would change her behaviour etc and that she realised that what she was doing to me wasn't fair. So I went back but not long after she started with the same jealousy crap, so I left again, and got my own place, which she has no idea about. She thinks I'm still at my mothers

I stay over at hers 3 times a week to see my son, and this has been going on for about 2 years and she has been on her best behaviour with slips here and there. We go on holidays together as well, after 3 days I can't cope with her, she's always in a ****ty mood, and she has control over the TV while I'm there although she has become a lot better as to what I can watch now while I'm there, I guess this slim sliver of hope I hang on to, is that she is trying to change .

Wow sorry that was so long, I don't know why I'm still going there and not cut her out of my life, I worry about my son and her bringing other men into his life, I don't really know why I'm posting here because I know what I should do I guess its just good to vent. I haven't had my kid tested I'm 99.9% sure he's mine he's my double.

PS I now realise that the ex isn't a jerk he's a great guy and a good father (she has a child by him whose 11) no wonder he was so controlling shed cheated on him throughout their marriage.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hate to say this but did you do a paternity test on your child?


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I know this is blunt, but you have definitely got what you deserved in your current miserable situation.

You helped a serial cheating, disgusting woman destroy her M to a man who had never done you any wrong, as well as crushing the family of her older son.

Since you were being betrayed by her with your POS assistant at the same time, I think richie's advice to DNA test your son is spot on.

Regardless of the outcome, you need to leave this nasty woman and then get to work on becoming a better person yourself.

Whatever it was that allowed you to stab a total stranger in the back like you did, you need to work on addressing and fixing that problem in your character.

You have behaved despicably, but you do not have to stay that man.

Leave her, and concentrate on being a better man and father for your son (if the DNA test proves he is yours).

If the DNA proves that the boy is actually POS assistant's, then take whatever steps you have to for changing paternity legally.

Let your POS assistant step up and take on his responsibilities if its his child.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

And your still with her? I've seen some f'd up people before but why you would want to be any where near a flat out liar with severe mental issues. 

If you want to stay with her then you deserve everything you get thrown at you. Your a grown man that made a horrible mistake by messing with a married woman but to make matters worse, you picked a woman that doesn't have a honest bone in her body. 

My advice is unload this piece of work and make damn sure that you get not only a DNA test on the kid but you get tested for STD's because anything this woman tells tou is nothing but a bigger lie than the last.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

richie33 said:


> Hate to say this but did you do a paternity test on your child?


You don't have to tell anyone. You are testing your wife, not the kid. 

Buy a DNA kit at WalMart or online for about $30. Use a Q-tip to swab the inside of your cheek and the kid's. Mail the kit and another $130 to a lab.


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> I know this is blunt, but you have definitely got what you deserved in your current miserable situation.
> 
> You helped a serial cheating, disgusting woman destroy her M to a man who had never done you any wrong, as well as crushing the family of her older son.
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more with what you've said, and i regret what i did, i justified it to myself by telling myself i was saving her from this horrible man, there is no excuse though. The karma bus rolled right over my head and then parked squarely on my head. Her ex is now in another relationship and is very happy, his son prefers to be at this house than at home with his mother, so i guess there is some justice in the world


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

6301 said:


> And your still with her? I've seen some f'd up people before but why you would want to be any where near a flat out liar with severe mental issues.
> 
> If you want to stay with her then you deserve everything you get thrown at you. Your a grown man that made a horrible mistake by messing with a married woman but to make matters worse, you picked a woman that doesn't have a honest bone in her body.
> 
> My advice is unload this piece of work and make damn sure that you get not only a DNA test on the kid but you get tested for STD's because anything this woman tells tou is nothing but a bigger lie than the last.


Ive condensed 5 years into a few paragraphs, so obviously shes not like this all the time, i mean she is really good with our son, she does do nice things for me, the last transgression was over 2 years ago, and with seeing small improvements, i keep thinking maybe there is a chance shes seen the light and is working hard to improve herself. My problem is i cannot be intimate or affectionate with her, its almost as if ive checked out emotionally, and i feel if i am affectionate towards her im almost rewarding her for her behaviour.

Youre correct really, i dont know why i am still with her. I come from a broken home and always wanted my child when i had one to have 2 parents full time.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

She sound BPD, maybe?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, get your son DNA tested. He might not be your son. 

I take it that you are not married to this woman.

Get a lawyer and see what you can do about getting as much custody as possible of your son. You might want to start now having him come over to your place (or your mother's) to spend the night. This will help you in establishing custody rights.

Make sure you don't get her pregnant


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

You will never be happy with this woman


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> She sound BPD, maybe?


I suspected this myself, and purposely didnt mention it, hoping no one else would either, ive read up on BPD enough to know that there is very little hope if thats the case.


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Yep, get your son DNA tested. He might not be your son.
> 
> I take it that you are not married to this woman.
> 
> ...


No not married, i agree with you i have to get out and get my son staying at mine, i dont know what im afraid of or why im so hesitant to remove her from my life!


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

6301 said:


> And your still with her? I've seen some f'd up people before but why you would want to be any where near a flat out liar with severe mental issues.
> 
> If you want to stay with her then you deserve everything you get thrown at you. Your a grown man that made a horrible mistake by messing with a married woman but to make matters worse, you picked a woman that doesn't have a honest bone in her body.
> 
> My advice is unload this piece of work and make damn sure that you get not only a DNA test on the kid but you get tested for STD's because anything this woman tells tou is nothing but a bigger lie than the last.


Yes im still with her, its only when ive written everything down and looked at all the issues in one go that i realise how bad this is, its not like this all the time, but i agree with your advice. Thank you


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Ricky, a few people advised you to have a paternity test. I haven't read a response from you indicating whether you plan to do this or not. So what's your plan? Count me as one to advise you to do this too.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess I am more surprised that you stayed with her knowing all this mess and having all this drama when you were only 3 months in.

Nonetheless: what is your plan? What do you want to do? 

You're not married right? 

If you want out, dump her and move on with your life and co-parent. 6 years is a long time to be dealing with this sh*t.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds like her exhusband owes you big time. I bet he is laughing his ass off right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

ricky15100 said:


> Yes im still with her, its only when ive written everything down and looked at all the issues in one go that i realise how bad this is, its not like this all the time, but i agree with your advice. Thank you


She is either BPD or Bi-polar, regardless she isn't ever going to change. She is toxic and it kinda sounds like you are addicted to the drama.

It would be in your best interest to treat her like ex and stop staying over her place. You have basically put your life on hold for her and that's time you can't get back. Find someone "normal" and in the future don't stick your d!ck in crazy.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are people assuming she is BPD?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Why are people assuming she is BPD?


I guess because they assume no one that is not would behave as she is. People need to be careful doing diagnosis of a 3rd party over the internet. 

Even if she is BP, her behavior is unacceptable. It does not matter.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ricky15100 said:


> No not married, i agree with you i have to get out and get my son staying at mine, i dont know what im afraid of or why im so hesitant to remove her from my life!


People get caught up in relationship dynamics that are a trap basically. 

You have most likely become codependent. Codependency is a situation in which you become more concerned with her then with yourself, spending so much of your energy trying to get her to do the right thing.

The way to break away from her is to start treating her according to the 180. See the link below for the 180. You need to pull back emotionally from her. Your son needs you to pull back emotionally from her because he needs at least one parent who is not a drama queen who can help him grow emotionally strong.


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Re: Her insecurity and jealousy is unbearable*



ArmyofJuan said:


> She is either BPD or Bi-polar, regardless she isn't ever going to change. She is toxic and it kinda sounds like you are addicted to the drama.
> 
> It would be in your best interest to treat her like ex and stop staying over her place. You have basically put your life on hold for her and that's time you can't get back. Find someone "normal" and in the future don't stick your d!ck in crazy.


I can read this two ways:
- she is either BPD or Bi-polar and that is why she is never going to change
Or
- she is never going to change as from her personality and next to that she is BPD or Bi-polar.

Being diagnosed with BPD a few months ago, I read a lot about it. Also went to group classes for dealing with it. There they rather call it emotional intensity disorder, because Borderline has a bad name.

We had a group of 8 people there, and only one person had behaviour problems with drugs, sex and spending money wrongly. Me myself never did drugs, was single for over 13 years, never cheated on anyone, don't lie and I'm good with money.
Mostly the problems were dealing with the strong emotions causes by all kinds of things and how to not lash out and control yourself.

So it really bothers me that you call BPD crazy. It is not and if the woman in this discussion behaves so badly, it's more likely because of her bad morals and her bad character.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

If you say the word "gullible" real slow, it starts to sound like the word "oranges"...


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

You're living in limbo with damaged woman and it doesn't sound like much of a life. You just need to make a decision and act. Since she's a serial cheater and has the mental issues she does, it doesn't seem like a very hard decision to me. I understand about the child, but you can be a good father without staying with her.

You need to talk to an attorney about the common law marriage laws in your state, DNA your child, and formulate an exit plan.

Good for you for admitting that the Karma bus ran you over. We tell BS's all the time that something like that will happen to their WS's OM/OW - and you're a living example. 

Learn from your mistake and move on with your life. There are other good women out there.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

catfan said:


> So it really bothers me that you call BPD crazy. It is not and if the woman in this discussion behaves so badly, it's more likely because of her bad morals and her bad character.


I didn't mean to imply they were mutually exclusive. 

She isn't normal upstairs and obviously I could be wrong, she could be a sociopath or narcissist or combination of things. I have seen people who are bipolar act this way in the past. 

Because of her extreme behavior (it is outside the norm) would imply an emotional instability. On top of that, many stories on here with unstable spouses have ended up being BPD or something similar. I'm just playing the odds.

She isn't going to change because its a part of her personalty. Change is hard and her actions are "normal" for her. I don't expect she will be motivated to completely change her personality, especially if she has undiagnosed issues and doesn't get treatment. I doubt she was raised to act like she does.

Regardless, he should bail. Nobody has to put up with her nonsense and its not his job to fix her.


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Re: Her insecurity and jealousy is unbearable*



ArmyofJuan said:


> I didn't mean to imply they were mutually exclusive.
> 
> She isn't normal upstairs and obviously I could be wrong, she could be a sociopath or narcissist or combination of things. I have seen people who are bipolar act this way in the past.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding. I totally agree her extreme behaviour points to (a) mental issue(s).
Change is indeed very hard, but if someone doesn't see that they need help... there is no road to change or improvement...

She doesn't seem to see what a mess she is and is causing, I don't see why he should invest anymore in her.
The child is, that is if he's sure it's his kid even...


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Look brother people are asking some some hard, fast questions, to get you out of this mess of a so called relationship. IMHO, please dna your child. There is way too much subterfuge going on. Above all points made here do not marry her, you will not be happy. She has put a lot of doubt in your mind and that will kill any future trust. Move on man, go find that girl that won't put you through an emotional ringer. It's not worth it.


----------



## TheFlood117 (Mar 24, 2013)

If they'll cheat with you they'll cheat on you. Just an FYI. 

Also, DNA test the child.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't say I feel any sympathy for anyone in this story, but the children.



ricky15100 said:


> I regret what i did, i justified it to myself by telling myself i was saving her from this horrible man, there is no excuse though. The karma bus rolled right over my head and then parked squarely on my head. Her ex is now in another relationship and is very happy, his son prefers to be at this house than at home with his mother, so i guess there is some justice in the world


In what damn world is putting your dingus into a woman saving her from a problematic jerk of a husband? Are you actually hearing yourself?

Even accepting the ridiculous suggestion that he is a horrible man... what on earth is you putting your business in her saving her from? Chastity? You just put her in danger you damn fool.

And now you are worried about her jealously and insecurity? Really?

I dunno, have a lot less sympathy than most others here do for your situation. I read a lot of blame from your posts... and not much accountability. You didn't come here to own your part, you want to criticize this woman about how jealous SHE is. Really?

Is her behavior ridiculous? Of course, but so is yours.


Look in the mirror. THAT is where your problem is.


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Re: Her insecurity and jealousy is unbearable*



Allen_A said:


> I can't say I feel any sympathy for anyone in this story, but the children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do own my part in this, I take full responsibility for what happened, I don't blame her, I blame myself. 

Not sure what you want to hear? Am I sorry I got involved in someone else's relationship? Yes

Do I blame her? No

Have I learnt the absolute destruction that it causes? Yes

Would I ever do it again? No

I justified it to myself to give me a green light, I never realised I had done this until later, I don't want sympathy.

I was hoping that maybe someone had been in a similar situation and had a miracle cure.

I made a mistake that I can't take back, I can only learn from it.


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

I also think I deserve what's happened to me, so perhaps I should just suck it up and lie in the bed I've made


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Re: Her insecurity and jealousy is unbearable*



Rottdad42 said:


> Look brother people are asking some some hard, fast questions, to get you out of this mess of a so called relationship. IMHO, please dna your child. There is way too much subterfuge going on. Above all points made here do not marry her, you will not be happy. She has put a lot of doubt in your mind and that will kill any future trust. Move on man, go find that girl that won't put you through an emotional ringer. It's not worth it.


The strange thing is, every time I build up the courage to leave her it's almost as if she has a 6th sense and the relationship improves and gives me hope that things will get better


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

ricky15100 said:


> I also think I deserve what's happened to me, so perhaps I should just suck it up and lie in the bed I've made


Maybe so, but don't compound your problem by marrying this lady.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you also rootless serial cheater? The consensus is that they never change. They may stay faithful for periods of time but the can't help cheating over and over.

Has she been to counseling?

What have you done to your assistant and the other man she cheated with?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody has advised you of this yet.

I would DNA test your child. You got an anonymous text when she was 3 months preggo that she was sleeping around. Which you knew she was promiscuous and has no moral fiber even without the anon text.

Clearly she was looking to get pregnant and trap you. She tells you she can't get pregnant, and then miracle of miracle, she does.

Seriously dude you are ignoring this elephant in the room. A dozen posters have advised you of this and you haven't even acknowledged the issue. We know you've read it. Don't ignore the issue. 

You aren't married to this woman. It the kid isn't yours it will de-connect you from her. Yes it will take some legal maneuvering to get your name off the birth cert, but so be it. 

You need to find out the truth. It doesn't mean you cannot be a parent to this child if you choose to be. But you have to know where you stand.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

You know that saying when you're in a hole stop digging???

Dude.

Stop ****ing digging.


And definitely DNA test the child.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

ricky15100 said:


> I also think I deserve what's happened to me,
> 
> so perhaps I should just suck it up and lie in the bed I've made


1. Yes
2. No

Take no s..t from her anymore. Just decide to stop doing that.

MMSLP, NMMNG. search for them on these forums.

You need to man up.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Have you exposed her cheating and her OMs to their SO?


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

ricky15100 said:


> Ive condensed 5 years into a few paragraphs, so obviously shes not like this all the time, i mean she is really good with our son, she does do nice things for me, the last transgression was over 2 years ago, and with seeing small improvements, i keep thinking maybe there is a chance shes seen the light and is working hard to improve herself. My problem is i cannot be intimate or affectionate with her, its almost as if ive checked out emotionally, and i feel if i am affectionate towards her im almost rewarding her for her behaviour.
> 
> Youre correct really, i dont know why i am still with her. I come from a broken home and always wanted my child when i had one to have 2 parents full time.


You're fooling yourself. She's rotten to the core. Have you ever apologized or reached out to the man whose wife you screwed and subsequently whose life you ruined (and his kid's)?

Personally I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I did that (but then I would never do that).


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

ricky15100 said:


> The strange thing is, every time I build up the courage to leave her it's almost as if she has a 6th sense and the relationship improves and gives me hope that things will get better


This is what's known as "manipulation". But I think deeeeeeep down, you know that.


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Re: Her insecurity and jealousy is unbearable*



Healer said:


> You're fooling yourself. She's rotten to the core. Have you ever apologized or reached out to the man whose wife you screwed and subsequently whose life you ruined (and his kid's)?
> 
> Personally I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I did that (but then I would never do that).


No I haven't , but we have talked briefly, from what I gather they didn't have much of a life, she cheated many times on him (I didn't know at first) and he was a complete control freak , following her , constantly accusing her, like I said at the time she made him out to be an absolute horror of a human being, it wasn't until later I realised why he was that way, not only had she cheated on him several times he also wasn't allowed to watch anything on TV with attractive women in. His head must have been really screwed up.

In no way does this absolve my actions, but believe me when I tell you the guy is very happy now, has a very happy life with his new woman, and I'm happy for him and wish him all the best.

In fact he came out with a comment to her about me at the start, he said " god help him", I now understand what he meant.

So like I said at least there is some justice.

Unfortunately I have to live with myself, at least you can take some solace in the fact my life is a complete mess and I've never been more miserable. Like I said karma she's a wonderful and cruel teacher


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Re: Her insecurity and jealousy is unbearable*



See_Listen_Love said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No
> 
> Take no s..t from her anymore. Just decide to stop doing that.
> ...


You're right I do have to man up, her ****s a lot easier to take now I have a place to go. 

Sometimes I think its me that's crazy, I doubt my perception of things and she ends up making me feel like the bad guy, she's a master of passive aggression and I've only now started to pick up on the things she does.


----------



## nickgtg (Jan 11, 2013)

Why do you keep avoiding the DNA question asked numerous times?


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

This is the Million dollar question ^


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Re: Her insecurity and jealousy is unbearable*



nickgtg said:


> Why do you keep avoiding the DNA question asked numerous times?


I've thought long and hard about this even though I'm 99% sure he's mine there's always doubt. I love my son more than anything, out of this complete mess he's the one shining light, he's amazing I love spending time with him and he does me. I don't think I could abandon him even if I discovered he wasn't mine, if I left him with her and her family I might as well just leave him with a pack of wolves!

I don't know if this answers your question or not that's just how I feel


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

That's probably a little extreme, but I see a hell of a lot dysfunction on her side and feel I give him the balance he needs if that makes sense


----------



## nickgtg (Jan 11, 2013)

ricky15100 said:


> I don't know if this answers your question or not that's just how I feel


Nothing wrong with your answer at all, I get it, I have three kids myself. It's not like you met her and she already had him, you were there for his birth and you've raised him as your son. 

Throughout all the mess you've gotten yourself into, at least you've been a good dad to your son.


----------



## beastyboy (Jan 27, 2015)

I guess you will really never know what her deal is. I'm pretty sure its a combo of being a single parent who fell in love with a really really hot woman. And you got what you wished for. And she is probably amazing too. Super smart and funny. BUT. She is mystery girl. And you probably know you don't know everything but the hunch and mess is SO NOT WORTH IT. Yes, she is sort of a trophy. BUT. Again, she has many many problems. Maybe she drinks a little too much behind your back or right in front of you and it's messing with her meds. She is definitely BPD or SOMETHING. BUT you can't keep stepping up to the plate for someone who on one hand is totally worth it especially with her being the mother of your kid BUT you also have to look out for you and your kid. He comes first. Who cares if she is great or whatever. She is going to be who she is FOREVER and NOTHING is going to change that unless she goes to get diagnosed, gets off whatever drugs you don't know about, GETS HELP PERIOD. BUT women like that wont get help and hope every time that someone else will be their out. She's got you. In misery. Stop the misery. And replace her seriously with a woman that is cool and beautiful. You've done it before. Or so you thought. So do it again. You and your son will be so much better off. Trust me. I AM, WAS exactly you. I swear this girl was Kate Upton and so many other blonde supermodels combined and she's still hotter than them. I mean no wonder I was in the ether. Get out! And stay out! Remember why you aren't there anymore. And remember why she doesn't change. She won't. Not for you. Most importantly for her and the ones she is supposed to love. Its not that she doesn't love herself (which clearly she does for some parts of herself) its just that she doesn't know how, will repel the help, will refuse to change even though she says she will. Thats like asking a basketball to try harder to be a rugby ball. Both really fun to play with but neither truly gives great joy being something they are not. AND its weird when you compare notes with everyone else she has been with. Let her be their problem or form a club of men who have slept with The Cray Cray. And fell for it.


----------

